# getting the best out of my hardware?



## dazroth (Jan 14, 2009)

first of all i would just like to say hi to all the peeps out there and all the technical guys for doing such a good job on this forum as this is my first post.
My question is,ive got a system as below and to be quite honest i don't know the best way to set it up and don't know whether to get the experts in?

sherwood av receiver RD-6106R
sumvision N808 dvd player
starview digital receiver
playstation 2 (we like to use the singstar karaoke through this)
philips 42PF5520D/10 42" plasma tv
5 speakers









I am also thinking about linking my pc up as well as want to watch streaming films off the net

Many thanks for your help, that is if you can:dunno:

Darren


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Darren, Welcome to the Shack.

Its hard to see the connections on the back of the receiver, I see one optical input. Are there any other digital inputs like coaxial?
Does the receiver have an independent 5.1 external line in usually labelled "ext decoder" (it would be 6 independant rca inputs labelled front L-R, surround L-R, Centre and sub)?


----------



## dazroth (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Tony

Thanks for such a quick reply, ive just done a search on the net for the sherwood av receiver RD-6106R and have managed to download the manual off sherwoods website showing all connections on the back of the receiver if this helps but forgive me as im not techi minded thus i still dont know the best way to attach all equipment

View attachment RD-6106.pdf


Thanks

Darren


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, that helps alot.

You have three digital inputs. Take the DVD players digital coaxial out (just a fancy rca connector) and run it to the receivers coaxial input (to the right of the optical input. That will send all the digital audio from your DVDs to the receiver. You will most likely have to tell the receiver in its menu to use the coaxial input for the DVD. take the video out (SCART or Component) and run that directly to the display.
Do the same with the Starview receiver and hook that up to the second coaxial input. again take the best video output that the Starview has and run that to the display.
The playstation may have an optical out if so hook that up to the optical input of the receiver otherwise use the rca left and right and connect that to the receiver analog intputs and run the video out to the display.

thats most likely the best way to go (it will get you going anyhow)

Hope this helps.


----------



## dazroth (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks for all your help tony i will give that a go later on when i get in from work

cheers mate


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I moved this thread to the Setup and Connections forum. Might be a better fit there (although it looks like you got the help you needed).

The HT Construction thread is for rooms and major wiring / furniture / acoustics / etc planning.

Welcome to the Shack!


----------

